# Little Creatures Shepherd's Delight



## Brew Matt (20/3/13)

This one sort of crept up on me. A new single batch release from Little Creatures.

If there is a press release for this, then I haven't seen it. Attached is the email received below, and look forward to hearing people's feedback (as it usually takes a few months or more before I am able to track down any).

I have to admit, even though LC's Single Batch releases sometimes receive mixed response, you really can't fault them for the effort they put in. I for one, enjoy picking up a carton & seeing what each release tastes like.






 

View attachment Little Creatures Shepherd's Delight.pdf


----------



## stakka82 (20/3/13)

Red IPA. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## tricache (20/3/13)

Can't wait!!! Except I will have to find a new place to get it as I think I might be banned from the bottle shop I used to get mine from due to clashing interests :lol:


----------



## Brew Matt (20/3/13)

Do let me know when you find some. I can then grab a carton when attending next Gold Club meeting.

Bottleshop at Kingscliff should be able to assist (the attached to the shopping centre). Also the bottleshop at Ferry Road markets may be able to assist (as I know he still has Puffing Billy in stock.

If this latest release is as tasty as their recent Big Dipper I will be happy. Though haven't objected to any single batch releases so far.


----------



## tricache (20/3/13)

Brew Matt said:


> Do let me know when you find some. I can then grab a carton when attending next Gold Club meeting.
> 
> Bottleshop at Kingscliff should be able to assist (the attached to the shopping centre). Also the bottleshop at Ferry Road markets may be able to assist (as I know he still has Puffing Billy in stock.
> 
> If this latest release is as tasty as their recent Big Dipper I will be happy. Though haven't objected to any single batch releases so far.


Ferry Road is the bottle shop in question :lol: they bad mouthed a beer they were apparent distributor for and I contacted the company direct to let them know :lol:


----------



## PacNorWest (20/3/13)

Called up Dan's and they dont have it on their system yet... or so he said. I remember getting from single batch stuff from them a few years ago, does anyone know if they are still distributing the small stuff??


----------



## tricache (20/3/13)

PacNorWest said:


> Called up Dan's and they dont have it on their system yet... or so he said. I remember getting from single batch stuff from them a few years ago, does anyone know if they are still distributing the small stuff??


I did a search on there site and they have Puffing Billy on there site but nil stock so they might get this batch up...fingers crossed as there is a DMs super close to me


----------



## Brew Matt (20/3/13)

tricache said:


> Ferry Road is the bottle shop in question :lol: they bad mouthed a beer they were apparent distributor for and I contacted the company direct to let them know :lol:


He he,

If you like, I will go in and make the purchase for you. If I remember correctly, Jeff is the main guy there.


----------



## Brew Matt (20/3/13)

PacNorWest said:


> Called up Dan's and they dont have it on their system yet... or so he said. I remember getting from single batch stuff from them a few years ago, does anyone know if they are still distributing the small stuff??


Dan's (in my experience) are far from reliable when it comes to single batches or anything out of the ordinary. The last few single batches that I have had an order in for, have not arrived. It depends on the classification of the store - I recently learnt there are 3 (or maybe 4) different store size classifications.


----------



## Brew Matt (20/3/13)

Here is the press release (or closest thing to) - though quite similar to the first post. 

View attachment POSTER_A4_SHEPHERDSDELIGHT_NOWAVAILABLE pdf.pdf


----------



## slash22000 (20/3/13)

They actually had the last Little Creatures limited release (Puffing Billy) here in Darwin. I really hope they have this one too.


----------



## Nick JD (20/3/13)

What's it got in it?


----------



## whitegoose (20/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> What's it got in it?


From the email I recieved from LC:
Our latest Single Batch is a rollicking IPA that hits you with blast of rich malt and features a Stella line up of hops (see what I did there?) for all you hopheads. We threw a whole heap of hops at this bad boy including *Dr Rudi, Southern Cross, Victoria's Secret and Chinook* just to name a few...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/13)

A while age their faeces-book page had a photo of a bag of wey carared as a hint of what this single batch would be


----------



## Bizier (20/3/13)

I got to try a very small sample from the end of a bottle of this and I will say that it is properly hoppy and quite good. I look forward to a full glass of it.


----------



## kalbarluke (21/3/13)

whitegoose said:


> From the email I recieved from LC:
> Our latest Single Batch is a rollicking IPA that hits you with blast of rich malt and features a Stella line up of hops (see what I did there?) for all you hopheads. We threw a whole heap of hops at this bad boy including *Dr Rudi, Southern Cross, Victoria's Secret and Chinook* just to name a few...


Dr Rudi hops? Is that a reference or is that the name of some new strain?


----------



## tricache (21/3/13)

kalbarluke said:


> Dr Rudi hops? Is that a reference or is that the name of some new strain?


Dr Rudi


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

not this Dr Rudi?


----------



## ballantynebrew (21/3/13)

Howzit?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/3/13)

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CGAQFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fplaylist%3Flist%3DPL658CA65199B5BFE7&ei=ZjlKUYKNKsnYigei24HoDQ&usg=AFQjCNGxt_KaFit5OlEqhGxyG3VPREGLLw


----------



## spog (21/3/13)

Nick JD said:


> What's it got in it?


well,being called Shepards Delight,..Kiwi hops maybe B) ..cheers...spog...


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (21/3/13)

spog said:


> well,being called Shepards Delight,..Kiwi hops maybe B) ..cheers...spog...


Well played Sir, well played...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/13)

Archive have announced that it's arrived so I'd assume some other Brisbane stockists will be getting it today too


----------



## Blitzer (22/3/13)

Yeah Craft in Red Hill also mentioned they were getting it today. I'm going to check the bottle-o in The Barracks after work, here's hoping.


----------



## lukasfab (30/3/13)

Had a couple pints at LC today, very nice


----------



## NewtownClown (31/3/13)

On tap at The Union Hotel in Newtown. Had a couple on Wednesday night. very nice drop.


----------



## Natdene (31/3/13)

Celebrations west end Brisbane had about 16 cartons last week, that's where I got mine from


----------



## jyo (31/3/13)

Grabbed a few bottles during the week. I reckon this is definitely one of their best single batches.


----------



## mattfos01 (31/3/13)

NewtownClown said:


> On tap at The Union Hotel in Newtown. Had a couple on Wednesday night. very nice drop.


As it turns out, I popped in to the union on Wednesday for one also. Very much enjoyed it..


----------



## Brew Matt (31/3/13)

If anyone is able to post carton (& bottle) price, I would be interested to find out selling price for this latest release.

I haven't found any bottles available in my area so far, but did try a couple of stores on the Gold Coast, to be advised that stock has not arrived as yet.


----------



## Bizier (31/3/13)

I have been told by a retailer on a previous batch that Creatures leave it up to the retailer to set the price point on their single batches. That is why I have seen massive fluctuations in prices, some selling 2 for $10 and other selling basically 1 for $10.


----------



## amcqueen (31/3/13)

Saw this at cellarbrations a week ago.. Wouldn't sell it to me as he hadn't priced it yet  he did tell me that this the first batch since Lion Nathan have taken it over...


----------



## jyo (31/3/13)

I paid $8.50 each for mine. A bit steep considering I'm in Perth, but still worth it.


----------



## givemeamash (1/4/13)

Picked up 2 for 15 bucks and it is a ripper. Great taste, well bittered, bloody beautiful.


----------



## keifer33 (1/4/13)

Got mine for $9 each. Think the bottle hadn't travelled well (in its short life) as I really thought it was underwhelming for an IPA and had an odd taste(metalic?) . I have another bottle to try but in my travels tomorrow I might call past Mane Liquor and see if they still have it on the Growler.


----------



## mikec (2/4/13)

Anyone found them in Sydney city / inner west yet?
My usual supplier at Balmain hasn't received his order yet.


----------



## vykuza (2/4/13)

A good source tells me Camperdown Cellars on Parra road have (had possibly) a number of cases. I'd look there first!


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/4/13)

bought 2 cases on the central coast for $70 each at Avoca Beach Cellars. had 2 since then, bloody brilliant beer from the LC crew.


----------



## carniebrew (23/4/13)

Had a pint of this on tap at the Gertrude Hotel in Fitzroy (Melbourne) over lunch. Debloodylightful, even at $12 a pint.

They also had Thunder Road's "Collingwood Draught" on tap, a couple of the boys had it and were pretty happy with it. Didn't get a chance myself, will give it a burl next time.


----------



## felten (23/4/13)

Acquired a few fresh bottles from the LC dining hall. Not sure I'd call it an IPA, but it was very nice for an AAA.


----------



## lukiferj (23/4/13)

I had a pint last Friday night at Yardbird Ale House. Was pretty underwhelmed at first as I could smell the smokiness but had a real chemical taste. As it warmed up a little the malt and smokiness seemed to work much better and ended up being a pretty decent drop.


----------



## carniebrew (23/4/13)

Certainly not an Imperial IPA, but at 6.2% and an IBU that would have been at least in the 50's if not 60's, my tap pint was very much in the American IPA range. What made the bottles un-IPA like for you felten?


----------



## lukiferj (23/4/13)

I didn't think it was very hoppy for an IPA. Or the hops were hidden behind the smoked malt.


----------



## GuyQLD (23/4/13)

I don't get smoke from it at all, just a shed load of hops and an almost overpowering maltiness. I've only had it on tap at the Embassy and I fell in love with it. In fact I think the next beer I make will have to be a Red IPA; I've always stayed away from US hopped beers... Never been a fan of the hops but either a.) I've drastically changed tastes since brewing or b.) the examples I've had before were terrible. 

A fantastic beer on tap; but not as bitter as I expected it's definitely malt forward and you get a nose full of toffee if anything (yes, even strong enough to get through the hops)


----------



## lukiferj (23/4/13)

Yeah dunno. Maybe there was something wrong with the keg... Or my taste buds were fried by death sentence hot wings. Definitely got more malt and smokiness than hops. Love my US hops but thought they were lost in this beer.


----------



## kevo (23/4/13)

lukiferj said:


> Yeah dunno. Maybe there was something wrong with the keg... Or my taste buds were fried by death sentence hot wings. Definitely got more malt and smokiness than hops. Love my US hops but thought they were lost in this beer.


You weren't drinking a Puffing Billy were you?


----------



## bkmad (23/4/13)

kevo said:


> You weren't drinking a Puffing Billy were you?


Or possibly having a puff on a billy....


----------



## Blitzer (23/4/13)

Yeah no smokiness in this beer.. unless you were smoking yourself.


----------



## tiprya (23/4/13)

Had a couple pints on tap at the King St Brewhouse.

Got a big whack of cascade-ey hops, nice bit of caramel malt - good Red IPA for me.


----------



## Fish13 (23/4/13)

I got alot of warm alcohol and the cascade hops.

I know it works well cause the beer was bloody cold but did give a nice warming feeling


----------



## punkin (24/4/13)

Brew Matt said:


> He he,
> 
> If you like, I will go in and make the purchase for you. If I remember correctly, Jeff is the main guy there.



Think Kramer and the peaches.


----------



## Embassy Craft Beer Bar (24/4/13)

Incase anyone is looking for it we still have some pints left in the fridges!


----------



## GuyQLD (24/4/13)

Not sure if this would be considered off topic or not but where would you start if you wanted to make something similar? I tried a bit of googling for Red IPA and got some really varied results. I'm also not all that familiar with US hops so couldn't even begin to guess at what's in there.

So far I've seen recipes that favour Munich I, Spec B, large amounts of Crystal and then any combination of hops under the sun. Anyone got any recommendations from the recipe database as a good starting point? 

This looked like a pretty popular recipe; I'd just have to convert it to "normal" measurements.

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f69/india-red-ale-160034/


----------



## mwd (21/5/13)

Well months after everybody else we got it here in FNQ. Local Dans only got two cases and I claimed one. Found it to be quite tasty on the hop front good mix of types gives a unique flavour. Bit lacking in bitterness for my taste but a good beer anyway. Didn't enjoy it as much as Ballast Point Bigeye but that takes some beating.


----------



## Brew Matt (21/5/13)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Well months after everybody else we got it here in FNQ. Local Dans only got two cases and I claimed one. Found it to be quite tasty on the hop front good mix of types gives a unique flavour. Bit lacking in bitterness for my taste but a good beer anyway. Didn't enjoy it as much as Ballast Point Bigeye but that takes some beating.


Me too yesterday in Grafton. I had almost given up on ever tasting this. Cost $65.99 for a carton of 12 which is a reasonable price. I did try to order this from a number of places beforehand (including DM); the smaller bottlo's tried without success, and DM's took my details but never got back to me (And said if it is not in their system, it doesn't exist). Luckily for me I came across this on the shelf. No tasting notes yet however.


----------



## Hydrolilly (11/6/13)

Creatures Shepherds Delight on tap at my local.
Truly a golden drop...

Kincumber Hotel.


----------



## joshuahardie (12/6/13)

Nice one, I might have to call into the kincumber pub to try.


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/7/13)

Was in Launceston with a few mates over the weekend and found it in a bottle shop on Sunday night after doing Cataract Gorge. Lovely beer and got it for $7 a pint. Any of you blokes down south after it they had a bit left. Was the only bottle shop between the Gorge and Irish Murpheys.


----------

